# 'Absolute oxygen thieves':



## Flaviemys purvisi (Nov 5, 2019)

*
*
*Kayaker slams fishermen for 'disgusting' act after finding dozens of dead fish and turtles in a murky waterway*
*
Corey Cameron made the 'absolutely disgusting' discovery while on a boat
Mr Cameron uploaded a video showing an eagle carcass floating in the river
120 dead turtles, a water dragon, and an Australian bass were found in the nets
Facebook users were also outraged at the fishermen's brazen killing of wildlife
By ALANA MAZZONI FOR DAILY MAIL AUSTRALIA
PUBLISHED: 2 November 2019
*
A kayaker has slammed a fisherman who killed dozens of turtles, fish and an eagle after leaving his nets behind in a waterway.

Corey Cameron made the _'absolutely disgusting'_ discovery while on a boat at Jimboomba Lions Park, south of Brisbane, last month.

_'I came across four nets all about 80-100m long, bass, turtles, bullrout and even a wedge-tailed eagle all left for dead,' _he wrote.



*Corey Cameron was on a boat when he discovered four nets containing dead bass, turtles, bullrout and even a wedge-tailed eagle*

_'Such a sad sight... Has been reported to fisheries and all nets removed from the water.'_

Mr Cameron uploaded a video showing the carcass of an eagle floating in the river. 

_'Absolute oxygen thieves that put these nets in the river,' _he wrote.

_'What chance have our native species got with people doing s**t like this?_

Facebook users were also outraged at the fishermen's brazen killing of wildlife. 

_'Poor animals would have died a slow death,'_ one man wrote.

_'That's f**ked! Poor animals would of died a slow death,'_ said another. 

Others branded the act _'heartbreaking' and 'horrendous'_ and called those responsible_ 'scum'_. 

Minister for Agricultural Industry Development and Fisheries Mark Furner confirmed to Yahoo Australia that four nets were found.

He said as up to 120 dead turtles, a water dragon, freshwater bullrouts and an Australian bass were found in the nets.

One of the animals had started decomposing, which Mr Furner said suggests the nets had been there for quite some time.


*Corey Cameron uploaded a video showing the carcass of an eagle floating in the river at Jimboomba Lions Park, south of Brisbane*


----------



## nuttylizardguy (Nov 6, 2019)

I agree , anyone who uses gill nets and set nets is an oxygen thief even if it might be legal for pros to use the fishing method , it's a form of fishing that needs to be banned in all waters .


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Nov 7, 2019)

120 drowned turtles from one locale
right in the middle of nesting season... do you know how many decades it'll take to recover those numbers of mature turtles... I won't live long enough to see it.


----------

